# Sticky  PLEASE read the announcement at the top of this forum before posting!



## Speedy Petey

PLEASE read the announcement at the top of this forum before posting! THANKS :thumbsup:

It Says:


> *Forum Posting Rules: *
> The following is a list of basic guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on ElectricianTalk.com. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service , and Advertising Rules. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions..
> 
> 
> Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on ElectricianTalk.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned.
> As stated in our Advertising Rules, you may not post advertisements on our site unless your a local contracting professional displaying your business info. Members who try to sell products and/or services to contracting professionals will have their accounts revoked.
> No pornographic material or links to pornographic material may be posted on this site.
> Profanity shall be kept to a minimum.
> You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited..
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


----------

